# Shimano PRO Vibe UD Carbon Stem and Seatpost Review



## civdic (May 13, 2009)

Let me start out by saying in no way do I represent or sell Shimano PRO products.

I have been an avid cyclist for over 20 years riding both road and MTB.

*PRO Vibe UD seatpost (27.2 mm x 280 mm)*
I recently purchased a Provibe UD carbon seatpost to replace my Thomson Layback. Nothing wrong with my Thomson but I was looking to replace it for a seatpost with 20mm of setback. I was looking for a seatpost with a "more accessible" clamp. I've always been a bit frustrated with accessing the adjustment bolts on the Thomson. Maybe it's my choice of tools or my big hands. 

The seatpost came well packaged and included a second set of rail clamps for oval saddle rails, instructions and carbon paste. Claimed weight on the Shimano website is 170g and on Art's Cyclery its 169g. I weighed it on the scale in our lab and it came in at 170g. The finish on the seatpost is excellent. Graphics are a bit much but that seems to be more popular now with most cycling components.

The clamping system was a bit finicky but not too bad. Took me about the same time to get the clamps in place and the bolts started as on the Thomson. Where the seatpost excelled was in the adjustment. Simply slide the seatpost back and forth a few millimeters along the arched spine to change the angle. Once your adjustments are made, tighten two bolts to 6Nm and your done. One downfall with this design is when you change angle you also change the fore and aft position, not by much, maybe 3mm or so.

The Ride:
Seatpost rides great and I don't notice it under me. No creaks as of yet and the post has stayed put after 450 km. It did feel smother over chip sealed roads but didn't soak up any more vibrations on larger hits than the Thomson. I've adjusted the angle twice to relieve pressure on the wedding tackle and the adjustment was fast and easy.


*Shimano PRO Vibe UD carbon Stem:*
I purchased this stem after riding my TIME stem for several years knowing it was 10mm to long and I finally did something about it. From what I understand about the Time stem and the PRO stem is that they share similar in design/constructionr. Both have a aluminum component and then wrapped in carbon. 

The PRO stem installed without any issues although I did have to install a small spacer to make up for the shorter stack height. Installation of the bars was easy and the puzzle clamping system was easy and faster than any other 4 bolt stem I've installed. Only 2 bolts needed to tighten and not 4. Not a big deal but you don't have to worry about tightening in a specific pattern. We'll see how the puzzle clamping system holds up long term. Stem came packaged with instructions and carbon paste.

The Ride
This stem is stiff. I have a PRO PLT on my commuter bike and the Vibe does seem stiffer. The Vibe has more clamping area and I'm wondering if the puzzle clamp system offers a more even clamp force on the bar. I think Shimano have done a good job in making this stem reasonably light and keeping it stiff. The stem shaft has a triangular shape that I would imagine aids in stiffness. Its hard to tell if the carbon wrap offers any vibration dampening and what I'm comparing it too (TIME Monolink) also has the carbon wrap. I'm going to assume the wrap does help, but I'm not sure to what degree.

In conclusion, both the seatpost and stem are well thought out. Both come in at reasonable weights and I like the look and finish. Only time will tell how they stand up to abuse.


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for the review! What is the length of that stem? I have a non carbon PRO PLT stem on my bike currently, and this is what it weighed: 
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../AAAAAAAAAKI/0FpkdlJXAt4/s1152/Stem+130mm.JPG

Though the picture says 130mm, I believe that this stem in the picture was my 110mm stem. the 130 I think was closer to the weight of your carbon version.


----------



## civdic (May 13, 2009)

Vee said:


> Thanks for the review! What is the length of that stem? I have a non carbon PRO PLT stem on my bike currently, and this is what it weighed:
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../AAAAAAAAAKI/0FpkdlJXAt4/s1152/Stem+130mm.JPG
> 
> Though the picture says 130mm, I believe that this stem in the picture was my 110mm stem. the 130 I think was closer to the weight of your carbon version.


Mine is 110mm. The carbon wrap ads a few grams. They also produce the PRO vibe 7S stem that looks similar but no carbon wrap. I think it comes in at the same weight + or - a couple of grams.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Cool review. I was lusting the Vibe seatpost from when I first saw the prototype on the HTC SL3's, but that price is astronomically out of my range. The stem is also hot, but Shimano PRO never seems to make their road stems for further than -10 degrees, including their track stem.

I'm still keeping my Vibe Sprint handlebars (those Cavendish ones). Great bend imo. Stem and seatpost will end up being Deda.


----------



## Johnnymcg259 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello,
I'm having trouble getting the saddle clamp on my newly purchased Pro Vibe post to accommodate my Selle Italia SLR carbon railed saddle. my seatpost only came with the one clamp mechanism and this looks to be too small to take the slightly oversized carbon rails of the saddle i have. 
Anyone out there able to help before I try and contact pro directly for a solution to this annoying problem?!


----------

